# STAY WHITE SECRET tear stain remover (wash)



## malteselove (Jun 1, 2007)

I was just wondering if anyone out there has used this Stay White Secret Tear Stain Remover? The label says that it's specially formulated for Maltese Dogs. I want something that is gentle and safe for little Koda (being only 13 1/2 weeks old.) 
Any comments would be welcome! 
Thanks!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> I was just wondering if anyone out there has used this Stay White Secret Tear Stain Remover? The label says that it's specially formulated for Maltese Dogs. I want something that is gentle and safe for little Koda (being only 13 1/2 weeks old.)
> Any comments would be welcome!
> Thanks![/B]


Do they sell it at Petsmart? I admit to having become a product snob -- if it's sold at Petsmart or Petco, I don't want it! I know someone on here had a bad story about the 8 in 1 tear stain remover (bought at Petsmart) and how it burned their little baby, so be careful! I know I have several bottles of eye stain remover that I bought at Petsmart when I got my first girl as a puppy and I should jsut throw them away because i will never use them, LOL!


----------



## malteselove (Jun 1, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=423183
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, I didn't get it locally. I can only find it on malteseonly.com's store. The reviews on this sight were great. However, I wouldn't expect anything less than to hear only positives posted. 
I guess I'd just like to know if ANYONE out there has even heard of or have used this. If not, what facial wash would anyone suggest? 

Thanks


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=423240
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I posted this for you in another thread, but here it is again Facial Scrub


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I used it on Hannah. She had very bad staining when I adopted her a few mths ago(5 yrs old). I used the Stay White Secret along with an oral prescription antibiotic. I actually think it's a pretty good product, lots better than any of the other topical tearstain removers I had used in the past. You do have to use it twice a day for the best results & at nearly $20 a bottle, it can be expensive.It did a good job in fading Hannahs tearstaining while the antibiotic kicked in to stop the restaining. Antibiotics should only be used after teething is over or about 9 to 12 mths of age. I've yet to find a tearstain remover that totally removes the staining, but this product did do a good job fading the stains so they weren't nearly as noticable & as her hair grew out, I trimmed them away completely.As for it being safe & gentle, Hannah didn't have any problems with it at all & it wasn't smelly.Hope this info is helpful to you.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Yes,

I have used this product and I do like it.


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

I bought the tear stain remover and the shampoos/conditioner. I figured since it was supposedly designed by Maltese breeders that it would be good. I tried the whitening shampoo and conditioner once and the tear stain remover for 1 week. I only used it once a day and it dried the facial hair where I applied it out so bad that it broke off fairly short. I was afraid to use the shampoo and conditioner again.


----------



## bjredmond (Oct 20, 2008)

QUOTE (malteselove @ Aug 19 2007, 09:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=423183


> I was just wondering if anyone out there has used this Stay White Secret Tear Stain Remover? The label says that it's specially formulated for Maltese Dogs. I want something that is gentle and safe for little Koda (being only 13 1/2 weeks old.)
> Any comments would be welcome!
> Thanks![/B]


----------



## bjredmond (Oct 20, 2008)

shay-la has been using stay white secret since she was 9 weeks old. we have very little staining problem. i also watch her food that she doesnt get anything containing dyes. the combination works great...no red streaks! bjredmond


----------



## bjredmond (Oct 20, 2008)

QUOTE (Deborah @ Aug 25 2007, 11:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=426838


> Yes,
> 
> I have used this product and I do like it.[/B]


----------

